# Pretty cool local find not sure of year



## vastingray (Feb 23, 2015)

Picked this up recently locally guy said he wasn't sure of the year but I think it's a 71


----------



## azhearseguy (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice!!! And yes 71-72 with it having the reflectors on the fork, and the BMA sticker.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2015)

Kool find !


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2015)

Mo muscle!  Nice find


----------



## Jaxon (May 7, 2015)

WoW That is in Great Shape. Nice Score on it. Check the left drop out for serial number to see if it is a 72.


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2015)

Nice! Be glad it came with the original seat, too. My dad picked a bike up two years ago and I've yet to find a correct seat.


----------



## bikiba (May 7, 2015)

vastingray said:


> Picked this up recently locally guy said he wasn't sure of the year but I think it's a 71




cool. lets see that batman license plate


----------

